# Movie Poll --- Fav Movies



## V2LUCKY (Jul 14, 2005)

What is your fav movie in each category?

Comedy:
Romatic Comedy:
Animated:
Musical:
Horror:
Action:
Sci-Fi:
Drama:

Feel free to add any category I forgot

============================================
Here are mine:

Comedy: Dumb and Dumber
Romatic Comedy: Benny and Joon
Animated: The Little Mermaid
Musical: Grease
Horror: The Exorcist
Action: Kill Bill vol 1 & 2
Sci-Fi: ---can't think of any right now---
Drama: ---can't think of any right now---


----------



## iiifugaziii (Jul 14, 2005)

Comedy: royal tennenbaums (kind of drama category, too) /dumb & dumber
Romatic Comedy: garden state
Animated: finding nemo 
Musical: none
Horror: legend of sleepy hollow? i donno.
Action: both kill bill's are awesome
Sci-Fi/Fantasy: all 3 LORD OF THE RINGS & the labyrinth
Drama: last samuari... lots of tom cruise/tom hanks/russel crowe movies.

FOREIGN: amelie, house of flying daggers, city of god, amores perros.


----------



## user2 (Jul 14, 2005)

Comedy: Robin Hood - Men in Thights
Romatic Comedy: Bridget Jones 1 & 2
Animated: Right now its Shrek but lets wait until Saturday when I'm going to see Madagascar
Musical: A Chorus Line
Horror: Ju-On 1 & 2 *hidesunderblanket*
Action: The Fast & The Furious & 2 Fast 2 Furious
Sci-Fi: LOTR definitely!!!!!! Legolas is hottttt!°
Drama: A Walk to Remember *cries*


----------



## aautumnah (Jul 14, 2005)

Comedy: Dumb & Dumber
Romatic Comedy:  Along Came Polly
Animated: Alladdin
Musical: My Fair Lady
Horror: The Grudge
Action: nada
Sci-Fi: Aliens
Drama: Hysterical Blindness


----------



## Juneplum (Jul 14, 2005)

Comedy:  Meet the Fockers, The Wood, Two Can Play That Game & Fools Rush In
Romatic Comedy:  Sleepless in Seattle, Pretty Woman
Animated: *The Lion King*, Finding Nemo, The Incredibles
Musical: Phantom of the Opera
Horror: The Grudge
Action: Kill Bill Vol. 1 & all the Die Hard movies
Sci-Fi: Star Wars Trilogy, LOTR Trilogy, all the Alien movies, Raiders of the Lost Ark Trilogy, Jurassic Park
Drama: Road to Perdition &  The House of The Sprirts

Favorite Movie of all time: *WILLY WONKA & THE CHOCOLATE FACTORY!!*


----------



## singinmys0ng (Jul 14, 2005)

Comedy:Meet the Parents/Meet the Fockers
Romatic Comedyretty Woman,Hitch,The Wedding Planner
Animated:The Little Mermaid,Shrek
Musical:Grease
Horror:The Ring
Action: Fast and the furious!!
Sci-Fi:All the Harry Potters! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Drama:Man on Fire

ALL TIME FAV MOVIES EVER!!!! .....

All the Jurassic Parks! lmao..What can I say? I love dinosaurs


----------



## xtina420 (Jul 14, 2005)

Comedy: School of Rock
Romantic Comedy: How to Lose A Guy in 10 Days
Animated: Shrek 2
Musical: Chicago
Horror: The Ring
Action: S.W.A.T, Kill BIll
Sci-Fi:Lord Of The Rings
Drama: Castaway


----------



## Shanneran (Jul 14, 2005)

Comedy: Garden State (i guess its comedy right?)
Romatic Comedy: def. bridget jones 1 & 2... colin firth is dang hot!
Animated: Monsters Inc. (hehe i love boo)
Musical: chicago or grease 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Horror: Final Destination freaks the hell out of me
Action: Hostage.. not really "action" but whatever
Sci-Fi: do the star wars movies count?
Drama: Closer (natalie portman = god)


----------



## polobear45 (Jul 14, 2005)

Comedy: Austin Powers-BABY!!! Yeah!!!( All 3),Spaceballs
Romatic Comedy: 50 first dates,Bridget Jones 1+2, My Best Friends Wedding,Garden State was cute.
Animated: Akira,Heavy Metal
Musical: Grease,Moulin Rouge(I'm a sucker for Ewan)
Horror: Hmmmmm-Dont do Horror 
Action: Pirates,Saving Private Ryan,Indiana Jones Trilogy,Braveheart
Sci-Fi: All Star wars ,LOTR,HP,A Clockwork Orange,Alien and Aliens,ET-LOL
Drama:Godfather 1+2 only,Gladiator,Goodfellas,American Beauty,Taxi Driver,The Professional

*Added*
Foreign:Kama Sutra,Raise the Red Lantern,Indochine,Y Tu Mama Tambien,Cinema Paradiso


----------



## Mandaryna (Jul 23, 2005)

Comedy:School of Rock,Meet the Parents,Shaun of the Dead
Romatic Comedy:50 First Dates,How to Lose A Guy in 10 Days,10 Things I hate about you,Raising Helen,Bridget Jones 1&2,Pretty Woman,The Wedding Planner
Animated:Shrek 1&2,Finding Nemo,The Road to Eldorado,Anastasia
Musical:Grease
Horror:Resident Evil,pretty much all the movies with Freddy Krueger in them
Action:xXx,The Fast & The Furious,The Terminator,King Arthur,Troy,Braveheart,Gladiator
Sci-Fi:LOTR trilogy,all the Alien movies,all the HP's
Drama: The Passion of the Christ

Added:
A Walk to Remember,Little Women,A Little Princess,and The Secret Garden.


----------



## Shoe Crazy (Jul 23, 2005)

Comedy: Empire Records, Dazed and Confused. 
Romatic Comedy:How to Lose A Guy in 10 Days, The Sweetest Thing, Hitch, The Way we Were, Garden State.
Animated:Shrek 1&2, Finding Nemo, Lilo & Stitch, Beauty and the Beast, Cinderdella. 
Musical: The Wizard of Oz, Bye Bye Birdie, Funny Girl, Dirty Dancing.  
Horror: I'm not a horror kinda girl 
Action:Troy 
Sci-Fi:LOTR trilogy, All the Harry Potters, Willow, The Land before time. 
Drama: Closer, Beaches.


----------



## devilgirl17 (Jul 23, 2005)

Comedy: Fever Pitch, Meet the Parents
Romatic Comedy: Love Actually, French Kiss
Animated: Lilo & Stitch, Emperor's New Groove
Musical: Singin' in the Rain
Horror: Bride of Chucky (but that should probably be a comedy)
Action: XXX, All the Die Hards
Sci-Fi: The Last 3 Star Trek Movies, Original 3 Star Wars
Drama: Rocket Gibraltar, Wide Awake


----------



## notevenjail (Jul 23, 2005)

What is your fav movie in each category? 

Comedy: Groundhog Day, Snatch, Shaun of the Dead 
Romatic Comedy: Four Weddings and a Funeral
Animated: Lion King, Toy Story
Musical: Grease, Chicago
Horror: 28 Days Later, Jaws
Action: Indiana Jones Trilogy, Pulp Fiction, Jurassic Park
Sci-Fi: Original 3 Star Wars, Alien, Blade Runner, Close Encounters
Fantasy: LOTR Trilogy, HP Movies
Drama: Taxi Driver, Trainspotting, Forest Gump, Philadelphia
Foreign: Run Lola Run


----------



## Onederland (Jul 23, 2005)

*Comedy: * MEAN GIRLS
*Romatic Comedy: * Serendipity, Breakfast At Tiffany's
*Animated:  * The Incredibles, Any Disney movie with a Princess in it.
*Musical: * The Sound Of Music, Chicago, Little Shop Of Horrors
*Horror: * The Ring
*Action: * Mr. and Mrs. Smith
*Sci-Fi: * ??
*Fantasy: * Labyrinth
*Drama: * White Oleander, Gone With The Wind
*Foreign: * Jeux d'enfants, Get Real


----------



## valley (Jul 23, 2005)

Comedy: Princess Bride
Romatic Comedy: 13 Going on 30
Animated: Mulan, Finding Nemo, The Emperor's New Groove
Musical: Phantom of the Opera, Mulan Rouge
Horror: ha ha.. ok I really cant watch these... they keep me up at night.. I know I'm a wimp
Action: ooo Indiana Jones is a good one
Drama:  Atanarjuat: the fast runner
Foreign: Maria Full of Grace


----------



## Lo-Fi_Thriller (Jul 25, 2005)

Comedy: PINK FLAMINGOS / SHAUN OF THE DEAD 
Romatic Comedy: 
Animated: COOL WORLD / TANK GIRL ( both kinda anamaited )
Musical: REEFER MADNESS ( the remake ) / HAIRSPRAY
Horror: LAND OF THE DEAD / I SPIT ON YOUR GRAVE
Action: KILL BILL 1/2 / PULP FICTION
Sci-Fi: EXISTENZ / WHITE NOIZE
Drama: BOOGIE NIGHTS / WHAT EVER HAPPENED TO BABY JANE?

i am so in love with horror, b list, and anything just unusual...

i also love old movies


----------



## orodwen (Jul 25, 2005)

most of mine are hybrids between genres but i'll try to just fill in where i see it might fit better.

Comedy: MP & the holy grail, dressed to kill (stand-up), hear my song
Romatic Comedy: a fish called wanda, you can't take it with you, the quiet man, the adventures of priscilla, queen of the desert  (last 2 both definite drama/comedy/romance/hybrids)
Animated: mononoke hime, spirited away, my neighbour totoro, 
Musical: maybe "oh brother, where art thou?" will count?
Horror:  don't know if i have one for this.
Action: a number of my fave fantasy, sf, animation & dramas fit here.
Sci-Fi: blade runner, close encounters of the 3rd kind (definite adventure, drama sf hybrid), 
Fantasy: most anything affiliated, directly or indirectly, w/ jim henson (labyrinth, dark crystal, etc.), legend, the secret of roan inish, ladyhawke (another definite hybrid), FOTR & the rest of the LOTR (but TT the least), 
Drama: witness, spencer's mountain,  playing by heart (the last 2 are both definite hybrids), the scarlet pimpernel (another hybrid. made for tv in 1982.  if you can find it, see it. check out the reviews both on imdb & amazon.),

i could think of more but that's it for now.


----------



## Endit (Jul 25, 2005)

*Comedy*:
*Romatic Comedy*:
*Animated*: The Lion King
*Musical*: Tim Burton's The Nightmare Before Christmas
*Horror*: Scary Movie 3 (does horror mean horror influenced also?)
*Action*: X-Men 2 (also could be sci-fi)
*Sci-Fi*: Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind (sort of a psychological thriller and Romantic movie too)
*Drama:*

will edit as I think of more.


----------



## JessieC (Jul 26, 2005)

Comedy: I cant pick one, so I will just say Clueless
Romatic Comedy: Serendipity
Animated: Cinderella or Finding Nemo, any Disney flick really
Musical: Rocky Horror Picture Show
Horror: Marnie (its a Hitchcock flick)
Action: True Lies
Sci-Fi: Fifth Element
Drama
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




my all time FAVORITE movie) Almost Famous and Closer, Cruel Intentions


----------



## kradge79 (Jul 27, 2005)

Comedy: Napoleon Dynamite, Wedding Crashers
Romantic Comedy: How to Lose a Guy in 10 Days
Animated: Finding Nemo or Monsters Inc.
Musical: Singin' In the Rain (my all time fave movie)
Horror: Silence of the Lambs
Action: Armageddon
Sci-Fi: I guess Return of the Jedi (not big on Sci-Fi)
Drama: The Godfather


----------



## Glitziegal (Aug 4, 2005)

Comedy: Dodgeball
Romatic Comedy: 50 First Dates/The Wedding Singer
Animated: Disneys Sword in the Stone
Musical: The Sound of Music
Horror: Don't like horror movies
Action: Kill Bill/ Fight Club/ Die Hard
Sci-Fi: I:Robot
Drama: Pay it Forward


----------



## blueglitter (Jan 2, 2006)

Comedy: Dumb & Dumber

Romatic Comedy: The Sweetest Thing

Animated: Wallace & Gromit  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Musical: Grease

Horror: The Devils Rejects

Action: MI2

Sci-Fi: Serenity

Drama: The Virgin Suicides


----------



## mspixieears (Jan 2, 2006)

Comedy: Monty Python and the Holy Grail or Les Visiteurs, Bedazzled (original 1967 version with Dudley Moore & Peter Cook)
Romantic Comedy: Four Weddings & a Funeral, or even A Fish Called Wanda
Animated: Mononoke Hime
Musical: My Fair Lady
Horror: probably the Japanese Ring series & anything with haunted ships - air or sea!
Action: Equilibrium
Sci-Fi: Because Equilibrium is sci-fi, I'll say my fave 'SF' (speculative fiction - fantasy and other things): probably Ladyhawke, Fellowship of the Ring
Drama: The Seventh Seal (not purely drama), The Virgin Suicides


----------



## karen (Jan 2, 2006)

Comedy: Office Space and High Fidelity

Romantic Comedy: Hrm. Does Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind count?

Animated: Lady & the Tramp

Musical: The Muppet Movie

Horror: Little Shop of Horrors

Action: Clash of the Titans

Sci-Fi: Donnie Darko

Drama: Elizabeth


----------



## Cruella (Jan 2, 2006)

Comedy:  Tommy Boy
Romatic Comedy:  Four Weddings & A Funeral
Animated:  Yellow Submarine
Musical:  Sound of Music
Horror:  The Exorcist
Action:  Mad Max
Sci-Fi:  Alien
Drama: Schindler's List


----------



## AlliSwan (Jan 3, 2006)

Comedy: Be Cool or Old School
Romatic Comedy: The Sweetest Thing
Animated: The Little Mermaid...always
Musical: None, sorry...Rent, probably, once I see it
Horror: Taking Lives
Action: Kill Bill 1&2, PULP FICTION
Sci-Fi: Aeon Flux (sorry, not really into sci-fi)
Drama: Good Will Hunting
Suspense?: Usual Suspects


----------



## Isis (Jan 3, 2006)

*Comedy*: Waterboy, Princess Bride, Snatch, Lock Stock & Two Smoking Barrels, Heartbreak Ridge, Charlie and The Chocolate Factory (the new one).

*Romatic Comedy*: Chocolate.

*Animated*: Ice Age, anything Tim Burton, The Secret of Nhim, Jin-Roh, Ghost in the Shell.

*Musical*: My Fair Lady & Chicago.

*Horror*: Event Horizon.

*Action*: Unleashed, Raiders of the Lost Ark, Batman, Batman Returns, Batman Begins, Kill Bill Vol. 2, Mad Max.

*Sci-Fi*: The Ninth Gate, Constantine, Fifth Element, Stargate, LOTR, Contact.

*Drama*: Gladiator, Hero.


----------



## bluegrassbabe (Jan 3, 2006)

Comedy: Office Space, The Jerk
Romatic Comedy: 50 First dates
Animated: ? not sure
Musical: Chicago
Horror: The Ring
Action:Anything with Vin Deisal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sci-Fi: Star Wars, any of them
Drama:Big Fish


----------

